# What colors go good with brown?



## winterdude (Sep 20, 2006)

Can anyone tell me? I know light blue goes well.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

I like to wear a brown suit with an ecru colored shirt with merlot colored shoes. Then just I cordinate the tie to the pocket square.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Clothing: Lots goes well with brown...dark navy, olives, other shades of brown to contrast, tan...really a lot of possibilities. Brown shirts mix well with jeans. It's a good color for a winter coat as well.

Shoes: Grey trousers go very well with brown shoes. Actually just about every suit I have goes well with brown shoes. It's the most versatile shoe color.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Depends on the shade of brown. Fall colors such as burnt orange go well. Pink and yellow can work too.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Blue, pink, purple, orange, red -- just about anything other than black.


----------



## bimmerzimmer (Jul 28, 2005)

Grey and brown is always a good mix. Pink shirts and purple work well with brown (if you want to go with something less obvious but equally acceptable like olive, ecru, etc.) Brown is an excellent color when you discover it's possibilities, so much more interesting and rich than black. But, as Sinatra said, "No brown after 6 PM, Clyde." (If you're a strict Sinatra devotee, I personally don't race home to change after 6.)

Bimmerzimmer


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

The classic gentlemen's colors of burgundy, gold, bottle green and blue all combine well with brown.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Unless a colour is incompatable with your complexion think of brown as a fine wood picture frame.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

except black, and another shade of brown.


----------



## Drag0n (Aug 24, 2006)

Everything


----------



## qasimkhan (Sep 24, 2003)

Brown is a mix of two opposite colors (e.g. red and green), so it really depends on the shade of brown. See what other shading is in the brown and think what would go with that shade.

Steve


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Drag0n said:


> Everything


Yeah,I agree with you.


----------

